# Use your track saw today?



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

*Use Your Track Saw Today?*

I'm listening carefully because I'm also thinking about getting a track saw. The TS 55 REQ would be my first sip of Kool Aid. 

Is ripping stock that is a lot narrower than a track a big headache? For instance, I have some flooring to replace on an upcoming job and I'll need to make a number of tapered cuts on 3" stock. 

It sounds like no big deal from what I hear here but its hard to visualize. Does the weight of the saw keep the track in place over the narrow stock or do you need to support the whole width of track?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Agility said:


> I'm listening carefully because I'm also thinking about getting a track saw. The TS 55 REQ would be my first sip of Kool Aid.
> 
> Is ripping stock that is a lot narrower than a track a big headache? For instance, I have some flooring to replace on an upcoming job and I'll need to make a number of tapered cuts on 3" stock.



Not a pain at all. Just put a second piece beside it as a spacer to hold the track at the same height.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Agility said:


> I'm listening carefully because I'm also thinking about getting a track saw. The TS 55 REQ would be my first sip of Kool Aid.
> 
> Is ripping stock that is a lot narrower than a track a big headache? For instance, I have some flooring to replace on an upcoming job and I'll need to make a number of tapered cuts on 3" stock.
> 
> It sounds like no big deal from what I hear but its hard to visualize. Does the weight of the saw keep the track in place over the narrow stock or do you need to support the whole width of track?


Place a few strips together on your work table to support the track.






beat me to it...


----------



## river rider (Dec 31, 2012)

Agility said:


> I'm listening carefully because I'm also thinking about getting a track saw. The TS 55 REQ would be my first sip of Kool Aid.
> 
> Is ripping stock that is a lot narrower than a track a big headache? For instance, I have some flooring to replace on an upcoming job and I'll need to make a number of tapered cuts on 3" stock.
> 
> It sounds like no big deal from what I hear here but its hard to visualize. Does the weight of the saw keep the track in place over the narrow stock or do you need to support the whole width of track?


I have been meaning to add another strip of grippy foam to my tracks out near the cutting edge to improve narrow stock cutting. I also have thought that it would be nice if the track clamps pivoted toward the cutting edge for more ease with smaller stock. Clamps not generally needed on wider stock anyway. Maybe somebody makes them? 

Buy a TS. You'll love it.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Done deal. Purchased and on its way! Hopefully I have muscled my last sheet of plywood through the table saw.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just lay another board under the rail to support it and rip away at the narrow piece.

The work piece has never moved on me.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

It goes with me in the van every day. As was said, undercutting doors and cabinets, tapered extension jambs, cutting the meat off for scribes, used it the other day to cut holes in a roof for skylights. I love the damn thing.

For narrow stock, cabinet fillers specifically, I made a little support sled. Sometimes don't have enough extra material on hand, and the sled keeps the board from shifting. Also added a third sticky strip to the track, don't put it too close to the splinter strip, it's slightly thicker and will hold the splinter strip off the workpiece a hair.


----------



## offshorehs (Oct 20, 2010)

I bought the Makita and used it for some built in cabinets and shelves. Better then a table saw for sure. I'd recommend a short rail and a long rail. I bought two short rails and a joining kit and the two short rails do not line up straight for cutting sheets lengthwise.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Couldn't have done this one without the TS. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/tbadernwi/ClevelandRocks

Once you figure it out, pretty easy to cut narrow strips with it.

Tom


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Couldn't have done this one without the TS.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/tbadernwi/ClevelandRocks
> 
> ...


You making extra long door shims there? :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

m1911 said:


> You making extra long door shims there? :laughing:


Frame pieces for these wicker panels.

https://picasaweb.google.com/tbadernwi/Cradle

Tom


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Frame pieces for these wicker panels.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/tbadernwi/Cradle
> 
> Tom


Hello 1970 

:whistling :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

bcradio said:


> Hello 1970
> 
> :whistling :laughing:


What's old is new----bell bottoms will be back in style.

Tom


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

i use mine most days. 
anytime I need a straight cut I will use the track saw if I can. 

amazing tool. saves so much time and increases accuracy 10 times


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> What's old is new----bell bottoms will be back in style.
> 
> Tom


I'm ahead of the game - been wearing 'em for the past 2 years... :laughing:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

used mine tuesday to cut seat back supports for a dinette, yesterday i cut a bunch ow plywood, and today i cut cabinet parts with it. its a must have tool.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> What's old is new----bell bottoms will be back in style.
> 
> Tom


I'm ahead of the game - been wearing 'em for the past 2 years... :laughing:


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

So i know everyone loves the festool, but are there any major negatives to the dewalt? It's about a $220 difference at my supplier so I'm leaning toward the dewalt


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

That dewalt is what I just bought. I got it with the 59" track and a 102" track. It has good reviews and hey, that diresta guy uses on that YouTube clip haha. But there will be people come here and say there is only one brand of track saw.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Been using mine to rip window liners. Working indoors on a apartment building.

Just placed a couple stop blocks on a bench for the material/track to butt to. Way better than messing with parallel guides.

I'm obsessed with dust collection now. When you can cut all day with very little dust it's priceless. (especially with mdf)


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Since I have the Domino now that was the tool that came to mind. But it's not a common tool so it made me wonder what the people without one use.


When I can, I make up the extension jambs into a frame.

Then, make up my window trim package into a complete frame.

Pocket screw the deep jambs to the trim....

Glue...

Insert...

Shoot in the face.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I used the 55 on that scribe a couple days ago.

Just stuffed it tight against the logs... 

Scribed and cut it....

Got the fit as good as I could...

Grabbed the Jamber ....two crows feet for plumb...

Track and cut and....

Shoot in the face.

Just started with stock wide enough that I had plenty of room to get to desired finished width.
Just a bit quicker and easier.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

mnld said:


> Or an inlay on a wood floor?


Many years ago i did one of those "custom" floor inlays, but not intentionally... :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I used the 55 on that scribe a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks nice.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Used it today to cut some drywall for a bathroom remodel. Works fantastic! Much less waste, every cut edge is as good or better than the factory edges. Keeps the work area nice and clean too! :thumbsup:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Johnny_5 said:


> Used it today to cut some drywall for a bathroom remodel. Works fantastic! Much less waste, every cut edge is as good or better than the factory edges. Keeps the work area nice and clean too! :thumbsup:


A track saw for cutting drywall?? I'll bet the drywall was honored. That's kinda like pulling a manure spreader with a caddie!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Johnny_5 said:


> Used it today to cut some drywall for a bathroom remodel. Works fantastic! Much less waste, every cut edge is as good or better than the factory edges. Keeps the work area nice and clean too! :thumbsup:


gak!! Poor blade.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> gak!! Poor blade.


Could be worse, could be cutting cement siding with it! :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Leo G said:


>


Why not? I'm not careless with my TS55, but if I have a blade that does it, I will cut it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm thinking bearings.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I'm thinking bearings.


Not an issue so far - probably some magical sealed bearings or something, and the dust collection works well on c.b.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

My track saw doesn't touch antthing but wood, MDF is bad enough...


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Tom uses his for cement board quite often I think. I forget the blade but I dont recall ever hearing him say he burnt out a saw soing it.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

He uses a CMT blade for cement board. Also cuts drywall with it sometimes. And plaster.

I haven't cut anything but wood and MDF yet. But based on Tom's experience I would have no proven doing it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have cut cement board and drywall on me me a bunch. I also have the CMT blade. Dust ain't really a issue as 90% of it gets sucked up on most cuts.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So the CMT blade has trhe same arbor diameter?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That motor is sealed up, lots of guys use it to cut drywall.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Tom M said:


> So the CMT blade has trhe same arbor diameter?



Yes. 20mm.

http://www.tool-home.com/products/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/25164


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I used ours to cut drywall before. We were drywalling a 3 hour fire wall. 3 layers of 5/8 on each side. When it came to the last row and the 2' offest rows we could cut 3-4 at once.


----------

